# Officer shot dead in northern Quebec, standoff continues



## Eye In The Sky (3 Mar 2013)

Article Link

RIP to the fallen Officer and condolences to the family.    



Officer shot dead in northern Quebec, standoff continues

One police officer is dead and another seriously injured after a shooting in Kuujjuaq, a town in northern Quebec, on Saturday night.

Kativik Regional Police Force officers were responding to a domestic dispute at a home in Kuujjuaq around 9:30 p.m. ET.

When the officers arrived at the scene and got out of their vehicles, a suspect inside the home started shooting at them, according to Quebec provincial police Sgt. Ronald McInnis.

Two of the Kativik officers were shot. They were both taken to hospital, where one of them died.

The identities of the officers are not yet being released.

Suspect still inside home

Kuujjuaq is a small community in northern Quebec, policed by the Kativik Regional Police Force. (CBC)
During the shooting, a woman managed to run out of the house to safety, McInnis said. She was uninjured.

As of Sunday morning, at least one person remained barricaded inside the house. Police have set up a perimeter, and Sûreté du Québec officers from Montreal are flying to the town to provide assistance.

Police haven't been able to make contact with the suspect since late Saturday night.

The SQ is handling the investigation.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (3 Mar 2013)

Some former colleagues and friends served and continue to serve there.  It can be a very difficult location. Thoughts and prayers extended...

KRPF Steve Dery, aged 27. Ottawa, Ontario.

http://www.nunatsiaqonline.ca/


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Mar 2013)

Condolences to the families involved and a speedy recovery to the wounded.   

I always hated going on a domestic call, you never know what's waiting.  Don't miss that crap one little bit.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (3 Mar 2013)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/story/2013/03/03/montreal-kuujjuaq-police-shot.html

Body of man found in home where police officer was killed
2nd police officer seriously injured while responding to northern Quebec domestic dispute
CBC News
Last Updated: Mar 03, 2013 7:59 PM ET

The body of a dead man has been found inside a home in northern Quebec, ending a 17-hour standoff that left one police officer dead and another seriously injured on Saturday night.

The incident started at about 9:30 p.m. ET Saturday, when the Kativik Regional Police Force got a 911 call about a domestic dispute at a home in Kuujjuaq, Que.

When the Kativik officers arrived at the scene and got out of their vehicles, a suspect inside the home started shooting at them, according to Sûreté du Québec Sgt. Ronald McInnis.

Two of the Kativik officers were shot. They were both taken to hospital, where one of them died.

Dead officer, 27, originally from Ottawa

He has been identified as 27-year-old Steve Dery from Orleans, Ont., a suburb of Ottawa.

The injured officer, whose identity has not been released, is in stable condition. "He’s going to be OK," McInnis said.

During the shooting, a woman managed to run out of the house to safety, McInnis said. She was uninjured.

The body of the man inside the home was discovered by police more than 17 hours later at about 2:40 p.m. Sunday, according to Sûreté du Québec Sgt. Daniel Thibodeau.

Police believe the man took his own life, Thibodeau said, and are now investigating to determine whether that's the case.

Officers hadn't been able to make contact with the suspect since late Saturday night. Homes in the area were evacuated while local and provincial police established a perimeter.

Family asks for privacy

Dery's family asked for privacy when reached by phone at their home Sunday afternoon.

His brother, Ben Dery, is an Ottawa firefighter, and the fire department issued a statement Sunday afternoon.

"On behalf of Ottawa Fire Services, I wish to extend our heartfelt condolences and prayers of support to firefighter Ben Dery and his family in the loss of Ben's brother Steve," wrote fire Chief John deHooge.

"We also offer our deepest sympathies to the Kativik Regional Police Force in the loss of officer Steve Dery. Today all emergency service responders share in this tragic loss. I would also ask that the media respects the families request for privacy during this difficult time."

Community in shock, disbelief

A Kuujjuaq resident reached by phone said the village is trying to cope.

"Everybody's in shock and disbelief," said Johnny Adams, a former Kuujjuaq councillor. "We're just praying for the families involved."

The Kativik Regional Police Force was created in 1996 to serve communities in Nunavik, the northern third of the province.

Kuujjuaq is the largest northern village in the region, with a population of about 2,400.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (9 Mar 2013)

Slain Quebec officer honoured as hero, 'Superman'
Const. Steve Déry, of Ottawa killed in the line of duty in northern Quebec last weekend
CBC News
Last Updated: Mar 09, 2013 3:05 PM ET
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2013/03/08/ottawa-funeral-steve-dery-police-officer-killed-northern-quebec.html


Family and colleagues remembered Const. Steve Déry as a role model, hero and a source of joy as more than 800 police officers and firefighters from across the country were in Ottawa for the northern Quebec officer's funeral.

Déry, a 27-year-old Kativik Regional Police Force officer, was shot and killed on March 2 while responding to a domestic dispute in Kujjuuaq in northern Quebec.

His family, including his brother, Ben — an Ottawa firefighter — attended the funeral along with hundreds of other police officers across Canada and about 100 Ottawa firefighters.

Déry, who grew up in the Ottawa neighbourhood of Orleans, is the first member of the Kativik Regional Police Force to die in the line of duty. All 15 members of the Kuujjuaq detachment attended the funeral.

'I lost one of my boys'

Kativik's police chief, Aileen MacKinnon, was the first to speak at the service. She told those in attendance she was the last person to say goodbye in the hospital before the officer died.

"I lost one of my boys … our Superman," she said at the Notre-Dame Cathedral Basilica on Sussex Drive in Ottawa.

Other speakers included Déry's best friend, his brother and his uncle. An RCMP officer also read an emotional letter written by Déry's father, Gilles, a retired RCMP officer.

"You were a source of joy all your life," the officer read the letter, often pausing to hold back tears.

"You are a great police officer, a hero … Goodbye, I love you."

2nd officer also wounded in Quebec shooting

The shooting last weekend wounded a second officer, Joshua Boreland, but he is expected to recover. Quebec provincial police were called in to help with the 17-hour standoff.

A woman managed to escape the house during the stand-off. Later, police fired a flare into the house before members of the tactical squad moved in. They found the lifeless body of the alleged shooter, Jobie Saunders Jr., 21.

Police have set up an email where people can express their condolences to the family and friends of Déry at condolences@krg.ca.

A book of condolences for the public will also be at the Ottawa police station at 474 Elgin St. from 9 a.m. to 1 p.m. Saturday.


----------

